# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mafia jugosllave.

## Toro

Serbet dhe ne pergjithesi antishqiptaret e tjere akuzojne shqiptaret si mafioze, kriminele etj. Ne postimet e meposhtme po ju ofroj nje histori te shkurter te mafias jugosllave dhe "bemave" te saj ne anglisht. Kerkoj ndjese nga bashkeforumasit, por materiali eshte shume voluminoz dhe nuk kam kohe ta perkthej.
Lexim te kendeshem.

Toro.


*The serbian mafia is called Nasa Stvar*


*Late 60ties*


France, murdercase Markovic
In 1968 was along a road the body of Alain Delon's yugoslavian bodyguard and stand in Stephan Markovic found in garbage bags 


Raznjatovic "Arkan"
In 1969 was Raznjatovic "Arkan" (17) for the first time arrested and got 3 years juvenile penitentiary. His father then brought him into contact with slovenian politician Stane Dolanc and Raznjatovic "Arkan" started to work for the serbian secret service.

 ( vijon)

----------


## Toro

*Early 70ties*


Italy, Milan


In 1971 arrived Ljubomir Magas in Italy and went to Milan. In 1972 started the criminal career of Rade Caldovic and he settled in Milan. Caldovic was shot in his stomach in Verona by Bata Glavac, Caldovic went to prison in Rome. The criminal yugo gang in Milan was formed by Ljubomir Magas, Rade Caldovic, Veljko Krivokapic, Slobodan Grbovic, Milan Civija, Dule Milanovic, Dragan Malesevic, Mile Ojdanic, Sava Somborac, Pera Oziljak, Marinko Magda, Zeljko Raznatovic "Arkan", Djordje Bozovic. They did holdups, murders and burglaries in Triest, Rome and Milan. 


Italy, Raznjatovic "Arkan" 


10 July 1972 Italy gave out an arrestwarrant for Raznjatovic "Arkan" for attempted thefts. 14 September 1973 Italy gave out an arrestwarrant for Raznjatovic "Arkan" for attempted thefts.


Netherlands, Amsterdam, cafe Mostar, triple murder case, suspect Mitric


Christmas day 1973 Slobodan Mitric "karate Bob" shot and killed in cafe Mostar in Amsterdam 3 other yugoslavs and gets arrested, he said they were part of Yugoslavs secret service. 


Mailand (Germany?), Raznjatovic "Arkan" 


In february 1974 they hold up a restaurant in Mailand (Germany?), Arkan escaped but his helpers Bozidar Vulicevic "koko" and Aleksanddr Maric were arrested. 


Stockholm, Sweden, Raznjatovic "Arkan" 


In april 1974 there is a series of bank hold ups in Sweden like the Enselid bank in Stockholm, Arkan and his friends made 80000 swedish crones. 


Sweden, Stockholm


In 1974 Carlo Fabiani (later Giovanni Di Stefano) stands trial in Stockholm but then gets freed by his armed friend the serb Zeljko Raznjatovic "Arkan", they go on with their holdups.


Belgium, Raznjatovic "Arkan" arrested


In 1974 belgium police arrested Raznjatovic "Arkan" for an armed robbery. 


*Late 70ties*


Italy, Milan


7 November 1975 escaped the Calabrian Emilio Di Giovine of the Serraino cosca from Milan's prison by changing places with his visiting brother Francesco. He had started his career with holdups. Di Giovine is the 4th son of the 12 children of Maria Serraino and Rosario Di Giovine. 


Belgium, Raznjatovic "Arkan"


Belgium sentenced Raznjatovic "Arkan" to 10 years prison on 18 december 1975. 


Netherlands, Scheveningen prison


In 1976 Mitric starts to contact the CIA from prison via Dusan Sedlar a serbian opposition leader.


Italy, Milan


In 1977 was Emilio Di Giovine wounded in an ambush by yugoslavs in which were 2 others killed.


Italy, Milan


At the beginning of october 1978 the Montegrin yugoslav boss Velko Krivokapic escaped in Milan from an ambush by Magas men from whose gang he had split.


Austria, Wien, murdercase Krivokapic, suspect Caldovic Velko Krivokapic goes then 27 october 1978 to a peace meeting in cafe Zur Hauptpost in Wien with Ljubomir Magas from whose gang he had split. Magas and an other yugoslav grab him and Rade Caldovic beats his skull in with a heavy winebottle. 


Belgium, Raznjatovic "Arkan"


But after about 3 years Raznjatovic "Arkan" escaped 4 july 1979 from prison and went to the Netherlands.


Netherlands, Ansterdam


24 October 1979 three yugoslavs holdup a jeweller store in Amsterdam and police arrest them: Raznjatovic "Arkan", Carlo Fabiani (later Giovanni Di Stefano) and Slobodan Kostovski. Several days before they had also held up a eweller in The Hague and they were sought in several countries for bank and jeweller holdups. 


Netherlands, Ede and Nieuwegein


At the end of the 70ties a group of about 150 yugoslav gypsies get assylum in the Netherlands and they mainly settled in Ede and Nieuwegein. 


Italy, Milan, restaurant La Strega massacre


One night in november 1979 a murderteam stormed the restaurant "La Strega" in Milan, they had gotten the order from Francis Turatello to kill his enemy Antonio Prudente. The killers were Luigi Francesco Di Paolo (a brother in law of Dragomir Petrovic a capo in the Marseille clan), Gaetano Mirabella (29) (an in Milan living mafiaboss) and Giosue Gargiulo who also killed in the restaurant 6 witnesses. In 1980 was Giosue Gargiulo killed.

----------


## Toro

*Early 80ties*


Germany, Dusseldorf, murdercase Sedlar


Dusan Sedlar a serbian opposition leader was in april 1980 killed in Dusseldorf, Germany, he had contacts with the in the Netherlands imprisoned Mitric. 


Yugoslavia


4 May 1980 died Yugoslavia's president Josip Broz Tito.


Germany, Wuppertal


In 1980 escapes Branislaw Saranovic from prison in Wuppertal, Germany, when his friens blew up the prison wall. Branislaw and his brother Slobodan extorted protection money and were in gambling and drugs. 


Netherlands capital Amsterdam


17 November 1980 was Zeljko Raznjatovic "Arkan" (born 1953) in Amsterdam sentenced to 7 years. 8 May 1981 Arkan escaped from the prison Bijlmerbajes in Amsterdam with the also imprisoned italian Sergio Settimo (34) with armed helpers from outside of the prison. Settimo is soon arrested again, he is one of Europe's most sought criminals. 


Germany, Frankfurt


5 June 1981 Arkan gets wounded during the holdup of a jeweller in Frankfurt and gets arrested. Arkan escaped from the hospital. 


Swiss, Bern


Arkan was again arrested in 1982 in Bern, Swiss, but escaped from the policestation. 


Netherlands, Amsterdam


In 1982 leaves Ljubinko Becirovic "Duja" then Germany and settled in Holland where he became the boss of the yugoslavs. He is a friend of "Arkan" and Magas (the boss of the yugoslav gangsters in Germany) who lives in Frankfurt. "Duja", "Arkan", Magas and Jocic work for the Serb secret service. 


Murdercase Stjepan Djurekovic


In 1983 Djordje Giska killed Stjepan Djurekovic, former director of the Croat Oil Company INA. 


Sarajevo


In a 1983 trial in Sarajevo was Alija Izetbegovic accused for formenting muslim nationalism. Co defendant was Hasan Cengic who got 10 years of which most he didn't serve. Cengiz regularly travelled to Iran since 1983. Alija Izetbegovic said at the trial that Elfatih Hassanein was a good friend of his. 


Germany


In march 1984 several Albanian heroindealers from Kosovo get arrested in Germany, they work for the boss Daut Kadriovski. 


*Late 80ties*


Istanbul, Turkey


6 februari 1985 was the albanian boss Daut Kadriovski arrested in Istanbul, Turkey, but he bought his way out of prison. 


Amsterdam, Rembrandplein, cafe Rex


In 1985 was there a double murder before cafe Rex at Rembrandtplein, suspects were the brothers Soskic, but they were spoken free. 


Albania, capital Tirana


In 1985 died Albania's president Enver Hoxha and he was followed up by Ramiz Alia.


Germany, Frankfurt, murdercase Magas


Zlatko Bagaric croatic boss and friend in Frankfurt of Ljubomir Magas. 10 November 1986 was before courthall in Frankfurt Ljubomir Magas, the boss of the yugos in Germany shot dead by Goran Vukovic. Ljubomir Magas aka Ljuba (Ljube) Zemunac.


Artukovic


In 1986 was Artukovic deported from the USA and died in 1988 in a hospital. 


Elfatih Hassanein


Sudanese Elfatih Hassanein founded in 1987 the Third World Relief Agency with his brother Sukarno Hassanein. Elfatih Hassanein is a good friend of Alija Izetbegovic. Western intelligence officers say Hassanein is believed to have been responsible for the sudanese Islamic Front's politics in Bosnia, Afghanistan and Pakistan. 


Germany, Offenbach?


28 Februari 1988 was Rade Caldovic chosen as the leader of the yugos in Germany because he had laid the contacts with the italian drugsmafia in Milan, Also he gets his part from casinos where more an more yugoslavs start as owners. Caldovic also had connections with the greek Mihail Sainidis who owns 15 casinos in South Germany. 


Netherlands, Amsterdam


4 March 1988 starts at Aruba Viking Oil Holding with as its only owner the yugo Branco Abdul Halik, who delivers drugs for the camorraboss Raffaele Stolder. Halik lives in Amsterdam where he owns a hotel annex exchange office at the Herengracht and an exchange office at Thobeckeplein via the holding on Aruba. He helped to smuggle cocaine from South America via Amsterdam to Napels. 


Germany, Frankfurt


30 March 1988 Zoran Lucic of the Belgrade group killed an Albanian in Frankfurt. 


UK, Scotland


In 1988 was during a soccermatch Nikola Stedvl (assistant of the later president Tudjman) shot by Zeljko Sandicic who was arrested.


Germany, Frankfurt, double murdercase, suspect Djurisic


In 1988 was a group of albanian gambleball swindlers shot at and 2 were killed, the suspect is "Dado" Djurisic. The same year Asanin does in Essen a holdup and when police suspect him he goes back to Belgrade.

----------


## Toro

*Early 90ties*


Kosovo


28 January 1990 shot and killed the yugoslavian police in Kosovo 4 albanians who were demonstrating, a day before 10 people had been killed. 


Belgium, Brusselles, murdercase Hadri, suspect Asanin


Darko Asanin killed 25 february 1990 the Kosovo albanian Enver Hadri (Enver Hajin) in Brusselles.


Netherlands, Amsterdam


20 March 1990 Branislov Jovanovic (26), who had arrived from Germany, get found stabbed to death in a channel in Amsterdam. 


Serbia, Belgrade, nightclub Nana, murdercase Lakonic "Laki"


27 march 1990 was Andrija Lakonic (a former member of the national boxingteam and vice champion boxing in Yugoslavia) shot dead in nightclub Nana in Belgrade. One of the owners of nightclub Nana is Darko Asanin and he phoned the same day his friend the policeman Miroslav Bizic who he told that he had killed Lakonic. Asanin stands on trial for the murder but was spoken free while his helper in the murder veselin Vukotic hasn't to stand trial. They killed Lakonic because he wanted to tell police about the murder of a croat he had done earlier in belgium. 


Croatia, Zagreb


13 May 1990 plays a serb soccerteam in Zagreb against the Croat club Dinamo and Arkan's men start fights.


Netherlands, Amsterdam, sexclub ?, murdercase?


In may 1990 Sreten Jocic "Jotza" killed a yugoslav in a sexclub in Amsterdam at the orders of his boss "Duja" Becirovic whose underboss he is. 


Netherlands, Amsterdam, Thorbeckeplein, pizzeria Gemini, murdercase Halik


Halik had gotten half a million guilders from the Stolder clan for a drugstransport, the money disappeared and Halik is vistited 6 june 1990 by 4 camorramembers in pizzeria Gemini at Thorbeckeplein and Raimondo Cipullo shoots him dead there at the orders of Lorenzo R. Halik was replaced by the from Munchen coming german Rudy s. 


Germany, Offenbach


20 June 1990 an arrestteam storm the home of Spaze Michailow who was sought in Offenbach, he immediately starts to shoot but the agents wear bulletproof vests and can arrest him without casualties. 


Netherlands, Amsterdam, murdercase becirovic


27 october 1990 Becirovic "Duja" dies in hospital from his wounds he got 3 weeks earlier (beginning october) when somebody shot him through his window at the orders of the dutch boss Klaas bruinsma in Amsterdam. Jocic becomes the new boss of the Belgrade group in Amsterdam. 


Germany


Zeljko Raznjatovic "Arkan" was arrested in 1990 in Germany where he was suspected of murder but he was spoken free. I don't know if this is correct, somebody knows?


Croatia


In 1990 was Franjo Tudjman chosen president.


Netherlands, Amsterdam, murdercase Naim Syla, suspect Tomicic


27 januari 1991 the albanian Naim Syla gets shot dead when he sits at a table in cafe La Bordelaise in Amsterdam by Tvratko Tomicic who had gone to Holland with some other yugos from Frankfurt. Syla had also started to extort in their city Frankfurt and was also dealing drugs in Frankfurt. 


Dolgopruadnanskaya, Kuzin


In februari 1991 got Kuzin an order for attack weapons like kalashnikovs from the Croat Anton Kikas. He went on with supplying Kikas with weapons, but Kikas also bought weapons via South Africa. Kuzin was allowed because of his help to store his nuclear material in Croatia. 


Germany


In 1991 Darko Asanin probably killed his boss Contic who was shot dead and then was replaced by Asanin who starts to work with rade caldovic. 


Croatia, Zagreb


Ante Roso came to Croatia from the Foreign Legion (where he probably met the young belgium James Marty Cappiau) and became a croatian army general. Roso brought Marty Cappiau (21) to zagreb in mid 1991, shortly before the war broke up in Croatia. 


Independence


25 June 1991 Slovenia and Croatia declare themselves independend from Yugoslavia. 


Netherlands, Amsterdam, Hiltonhotel, murdercase Bruinsma


26 June 1991 was the dutch crimeboss Klaas Bruinsma killed by former policeman Martin Hoogland and Jocic had allowed the murder.


Yugoslavia in civil war


3 July 1991 in Yugoslavia violent riots start and soon enough the country goes into civil war. 


Germany, Frankfurt, bar Frankfurter Treff, double murdercase, suspect Djurisic


18 July 1991 was shot at a group of Albanian gambleball swindlers , 2 were killed and 4 people wounded. Police suspect that the order came from "Dado" Djurisic. 


Germany


In july 1991 four yugos get arrested in Germany because they were planning the kidnap of the dutch former Wastora tycoon Klaas Molenaar at the orders of Rudy S who got his orders from the Stolder clan, they put a bounty on Rudy's head. 


Croatia, Krajina district, para militairy group Serb Guard


The Serb Guard was a para militairy group formed in the serb Krayina region in Croatia by the Serbian Renewal Movement. 4 August 1991 was Branislav Matic "Beli" killed in front of his house, Matic owned a chain of used car dealerships in belgrade, he had financed the paramilitairy unit Sprska Garda (Serb Guard) and also fiancially assisted the largest opposition party SPO. His friend is Djordje Bozovic "Giska" who led the Serb Guard as commander and he was also soon killed on the front near Gospic in Croatia. After the violent deaths of "Beli" and "Giska" took Branislav "Dugi" Lainovic over as commander of the Serb Guard in 1991. the Serbian Renewal Movement, a party which Lainovic later left.


Croatia, Krajina district


Captain Dragan was a paramilitairy leader in Krajina in 1991. 


Amsterdam, murdercase Rudy S


27 September 1991 the body of the killed Rudy S was found in a channal, he was killed by Lorenzo R. The address of Rudy's boathouse in Amsterdam is also the dutch address of Viking Oil Holding. A month after the murder of Rudy S was in Amsterdam North also the yugoslaf Osren D (28) was shot dead, that was a mistake because the killers wanted to kill an other yugoslav, a contact of Rudy S. 


Croatia, Gospic


In october 1991 was Milan Levar witness of the execution of 100 civilians in Gospic, Croatia.


Italy, Napoli


13 November 1991 was in Napoli the camorraboss Raffaele Stolder arrested. 


Croatia, Vukovar


20 November 1991 (2 days after the yugoslavian army JNA and serbian paramilitairies took in Vukovar) about 250 patients, doctors and nurses were kinapped from the hospital in Vukovar and brought to a farm in Ovcara where about 200 were killed. Mile Dedakovic "hawk" was a paramilitairy HOS leader in vukovar. 


Amsterdam, Jocic arrested


22 November 1991 police storm the home of Sreten Jocic (28) in Amsterdam, he an his bodyguards start to shoot and police shoot back, but there will be only wounded people. Police wanted Jocic for the murder of the yugo in the sexclub.


Rita Draxler


In november 1991 was Rita Draxlers righthand the yugoslaf Marijan Sokolovic in Vienna arrested. He had a small quantity plutonium with him and confessed to be the contactman for Draxler with the nuclear sellers: the Russians Vitali Fedorchuk (former KGB) and Oleg Petrovski (former militairy GRU). 


Kuzin


In december 1991 find the german police a load of weapons from Kuzin and Kikas. 


Belgium, Brussels


Belgian arms dealer Jacques Monsieur was contacted in 1991 in Brussels by the CIA and (with the blessing of the french DST) sent tens of millions of dollars of weapons to Croatia. From 1991 to 1995 his best markets were Croatia and Bosnia, even though the 2 countries were under a United Nations embargo. (Monsieur told this to a french judge in september 2000). A certain company from Bratislava, Joy Slovakia, was Cappiau's main long time connection, and it also served as a cover for the belgian arms dealer Jacques Monsieur. News media claim that Monsieur smuggled over 650 tons of various weapons at the height of the war in the former Yugoslavia. Monsieur had numerous contacts with the belgian, French, american and israeli intelligence services, also was his name linked to many illegal arms deals with Iran, Congo Brazzaville and Croatia. These facts , coupled with general Roso's recommendation of him to Miroslav Tudjman and Gojko Susak, as a person experienced in procuring equipment, confirm that cappiau was also part in the lucrative international arms trade. 


Yugoslavia


At the end of 1991 Vukovic gets deported to Yugoslavia by germany after his sentence for the murder of magas, soon Vukovic ends up in a wheelchair when a bomb exploded in his car.


Germany


20 January 1992 was Predrag "dado" Djurisic shot dead when he left his friend Ebby Thust, 2 days later Thust and Hagen Detlef Wolf visit Caldovic in Offenbach. The same year (19 july 1991 probably it was 1992 my friend Magno) was Caldovic deported from Germany to Serbia.


Germany


The croatian brothers Senad s and Jasmir S are known as violent. Senad S shot in 1992 in a poolhall at Yugo boss Milos P but Milos dove aside and an other was wounded. Senad got convicted and got 8 years and came free after 4 years and was deported but reentered the country. His brother Jasmir S raped women in Croatia, Italy and germany, the woman in Germany was also killed. 


Para militairy group Serb Guard


The Serb Guard was a para militairy group formed in the serb Krayina region in Croatia by the Serbian Renewal Movement, a party which Lainovic later left. In 1992 Branislav "Dugi" Lainovic survived when he was shot in the chest by an assassin. He later owns several hotels in Europe like in the cities Marbella and Amsterdam.


Rita Draxler


In march 1992 the german Rita Draxler with the bulgarian Soel offered to Croatia SAM rockets. 21 or 22 april 1992 Zagreb asks then for Stinger rockets and kalashnikovs. 


Bijeljina


4 April 1992 Arkan's Tigers kill many and kill the following days 400 people in the town Bijeljina.


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


In april 1992 the serbs start to siege Sarajevo.


Belgium, Bruxelles, Maache gang


At the end of april 1992 one of the Maache brothers tried in vain to escape from prison. 13 May 1992 escaped Khayari from prison and a day later the important yugoslaf Djurica Djordevic. In august was Khayari arrested in his birthcountry Marocco but was soon free again. 


Glogova


2 May 1992 Arkan's Tigers kill 40 people in front of a mosq in Glogova. The same kill his tigers in several Bosnian muslim villages more then 600 people. 


Amsterdam


22 may 1992 Jocic left prison and get welcomed by Brown and Ondunk who warn him that trouble with police is coming. Jocic and Priescu then go to Rumanian and Mille Parac goes to Antwerp.


Prijedor


24 May 1992 Arkan's Tigers kill in Prijedor and the neighbouring villages Hambarine, Kozarac, Tnkovi and Cele more then 20000 people after they conquer the villages. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


27 May 1992 in Sarajevo die 16 people when a granate explodes. Spring 1992 Sarajevo warlord Jusuf Prazina was heavily wounded during a pitbull terrier fight. 


Amsterdam, murdercase Karaman


30 May 1992 was Smaio Karaman "smiley" killed in a cafe in Amsterdam because he had killed Hijzelendoorn without the permission of his bosses. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


In june 1992 Prazina's gang surrounded the cabinet of Alija Izetbegovicwho appointed him then commander of the special units of the army of BH.


krasulja


20 june 1992 Arkan's Tigers kill in the village krasulja 700 people. In Hrustovi his Tgers kill 180 people.


Murdercase Banovic


In 1992 ? was Bojan Banovic killed.


Zoran "Skole" Urkokovic (or Uskokovic)


Zoran "Skole" Urkokovic (or Uskokovic) was in 1992 in jail for a year and 7 months for the murder of a policeman. He owns several restaurants in western Europe.


Amsterdam


5 July 1992 the yugos kill a chinese boss (35) in front of a nightclub in Amsterdam, they also wound an innocent. The chinese boss thought he didn't have to pay his debts now the yugo bosses had fled abroad. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


8 July 1992 were killed Radosava Ristovic (61), her sons Pero and Obren, her daughter Bosa, Danilo Ristovic (14) and Mila Ristovic. Mila Ristovic husband was wounded. Witnesses claim that Ismet Bajramovic Celo and Kerim Lucarevic emanded from the then policeminister Jusuf Pusina, permission to arrast some people from the police and the official who was responsible for the crime. Jusuf Pusina an Jerko Doko gave promisses and official statements on behalf of the Police and the Defense Ministry but that was all. Later were 5 bosnian policemen convicted to light sentences for the murders.


Croatia


2 August 1992 was president Franjo Tudjman rechosen. 


Murdercase Blaz Kraljevic


Blaz Kraljevic was commander of the paramilitairy HOS in Western Herzegovina. Naletilic and Andabak were mentioned as the organizers of the supposedly accidental murder at a check point , presumably by HVO forces, early august 1992 of Blaz Kraljevic, commander of the HOS who got in the way of the profitable split of BiH into 3 ethnically clean states under the rule of a trio of nationalistic crime groups. At the same time Ilijasevic Como together with his partners in Kiselak was accused of the murder of 4 SIS agents who had send confidential reports to zagreb outlining the croatian serbian smuggling business in the central Bosnian war zone. For smuggling goods like oil and cigarettes there were regular meetings between Milivoj Petkovic, HVO chief of Staff at that time and his counterpart ratko Mladic commander of the Republika Srpska army. As a secret business and war partner Mladic was even granted amnesty for the massacre of croats at Skabrnja. On Kiseljak territory, bordering the only passage point to the sieged city of Sarajevo it was Ivica Rajic and Dominik Ilijasevic Como, warcriminals from Stupni Dol who had the power. Their Sarajevo partner was Ismet Bajramovic Cele. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


30 August 1992 serbs kill at the market of Sarajevo 16 people.


Serbia, Belgrade, murdercase Dzamba


23 September 1992 was in Belgrade gypsyking Iso Lero Dzamba (Isa Lero Jamba) killed by Arkan's men.


Serbia, Belgrade, Hotel Hyatt, room 331, murdercase Knele


28 october 1992 was Giska's man Aleksandar Knezevic "Knele" (21) killed by Arkan's men, he had been a bodyguard for Vuk Draskovic.


Austria, Vienna


Elfatih Hassanein's Third World Relief Agency received the official backing of the Bosnian government and by late 1992 had opened offices in Sarajevo, Budapest, Moscow and Istanbul, key locations in the weapon smuggle operation. In october 1992 Haris Silajdzic, then Bosnia's foreign minister, visited First Austrian Bank in Vienna and vouched for Hassanein's credibility. 


Weapondeliveries to Bosnia and croatia


At the ending of 1992 weapondeliveries start to pour from Argentina, Turkey, Hungary, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia and Pakistan to Bosnia and Croatia via Germany, Hungary, Budapest, Ankara and Croatia. Also Iran delivers via illegal channels weapons. The people behind this scheme are Osman Muftis the Croatic ambassador in Teheran, Omar Behmen the Bosnic ambassador in Teheran and famous international weapons dealer Hasan Cengic nowadays underminister of Defense in Bosnia. 


Serbia


26 december 1992 was president Slobodan Milosevic rechosen. 


Concentrationcamp Omarska, Prijedor district


The bosnian serb and policeman Miroslav Kvocka was suspected of being one of the commanders of concentrationcamp Omarska in 1992, also a suspect is Miloica Kos. Omarska was laid in the northwestern bosnian district Prijedor. 


Concentrationcamp Bosanski Samac


Sloboan Miljkovic is suspected of being vice commander of concentrationcamp Bosanski Samac in 1992 and 1993. 


Sarajevo


Representatives of Sarajevo serbs gave a figure of 2000 disappeared and killed serbs in Sarajevo, anonymous sources in the bosnian army even claim more than 3000 persons. Representatives of the Serb Civic Council have prepared a report about the suffering of serbs in unlawfull prisons during 1992 and 1993. 


Croatia, Krajina district


29 january 1993 start the croats a counterattack against the serbs in the krajina district.


Cerska


In februari and march 1993 Arkan's Tigers kill more then 700 people in Cerska.


Belgium, Bruxelles, Maache gang


3 May 1993 helped the escaped yugoslaf Djurica Djordevic and Khayari the imprisoned LaCroix, Basri Bajrami and Murat Kapplan to escape. 


Vienna, Austria


In 1993 Alija Izetbegovic wrote a letter again assuring First Austrian Bank that hassanein had his confidence.


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


1 June 1993 were 15 people killed when a soccergame was attacked.


Croatia


Dominik Ilijasevic Como was the commander of the special unit Maturice which in 1993 participated in the ethnic cleansing operations at Stupni Dol, and was the war partner of Mladen naletilic Tuta and Ivan Anabak.


Belgium


In august 1993 Sarajevo warlord Jusuf Prazina "Juka" arrived in Belgium. A syrian secret service probably followed Prazina during this period.


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


26 September 1993 was Ismet Bajramovic wounded when he was shot in Sarajevo.


Murdercase Zorz


1 october 1993 was George Stankovic Zorz killed.


Serbia, Belgrade


7 October 1993 was Radojica Nikcevic (45) killed, a businessman with strong ties in the serbian and Montenegrin leaderships and with Arkan and Slobodan Milosevic. He was suspected of having ties with the Medellin cartel. He had brought Giovani DiStefano (Carlo Fabiani) to Serbia, DiStefano became Arkan's best man and advisor. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


27 October 1993 was Musa Topalovic "caco" killed.


Belgrade


It seems Jusuf Prazina was seen in august and november 1993 in Belgrade. 


Belgium


3 December 1993 Sarajevo warlord Jusuf Prazina "Juka" disappeared in Belgium with 3 of his bodyguards. 1 january 1994 was the body of Sarajevo warlord Jusuf Prazina found in Belgium near the border with Germany. Suspects are his bodyguards. He was probably killed because he joined the Croatian Defense Council (HVO) and plotted with the serbs. The group is connected with Bakir Izetbegovic, the son of Alija Izetbegovic. 


Bosnia herzegovina capital Sarajevo


5 February 1994 explodes a granate at the market and killed 68 people. 28 Februari 1994 the NATO shoots down 4 bosnian serb planes.


Netherlands


Aleksandar A gets shot in 1994 in his leg by Mishko C.


Austria


In 1994 left the sudanese Elfatih Hassanein Austria. 


Weapondeliveries to Bosnia


In 1994 Clintons government decides weapondeliveries to Bosnia via Croatie not to uphold and Croatia president Tudjman decides to accept the offer of Iran of 1000 members of the Revolutionay Guard and big deliveries of weapons for Bosnia, which Tujdman accepts via Croatia that year. The same year Tudjman meets in Argentina the old war criminal Dinko Sakic. 11 Octobre 1994 there lands a freightplane in France of the Algerian national Army and it began its flight on a militairy base in Algeria. It gets loaded with tons of weapons among it rockets, then it flies to Cyprus where it lands and the weapons get over loaded to an Iranian aircraft that delivers it to the Bosnia muslims. Minister of Internal Affairs Pasqua had ordered it because they hope to hold Iran from new attacks during the process of Shapour Bakhtiars killer that had just started. Bakhtiar was the last under the sjah. 


Serbia, Belgrade


12 December 1994 was Goran Vukovic "Majmun" killed, he was the leader of the Belgrade Vozdovac gang and he had survived 6 murderattempts.


*Late 90ties*


Croatia, Zagreb


Croatian general Ante Roso personally recommended marty cappiau in 1995 to Miroslav Tudjman, then head of the chief croatian intelligence service. When Roso was in the General Staff of the Croatian efence Council in Bosnia and Herzegovina he also wrote letters in favor of Cappiau not only to Tudjman, but also to the defence minister of the time Gojko Susak and his assistant general Vladimir Zagorac, authorizing Cappiau to procure and transport various equipment both for Croatia and Bosnia and Herzegovina.


Serbia, Belgrade


19 February 1995 marry Arkan and Svetlana "Ceca".


Bosnia


In april 1995 it gets known that Iran already delivers 6 months weapens to the Bosnia muslims mostly via Croatia. They are now evenly matched to the Bosnia Serbs what amounts to weapons. 


Srebenica


11 July 1995 helped Arkan's tigers the troops of Ratko Mladic to kill 8000 men in Srebenica.


Murdercase Dadilja


17 July 1995 was Dragan Popovic Dadilja killed.


Sanski Most


In september 1995 Arkan's Tigers kill the remaining muslims in the city Sanski Most. 


Zepce


14 December 1995 Croats killed 5 foreign soldiers in a shootout outside the town Zepce, one of the killed held an identitycard from the Third World Relief Agency. 


Bosnia


In januari 1996 the weaponline to Bosnia, which had the US blessings, gets stopped but it had worked since 1994. 


Serbia, Belgrade


1 February 1996 was detective Dragan Radisic killed.


Serbia, Belgrade


Former police inspector Miroslav Bizic "Biza" was 21 may 1996 killed.


Murdercase Batica


23 June 1996 was Bozidar Stankovic Batica killed.


Italy, Milan, murdercase Peoini


At the end of july 1996 in Milan the albanian Bernik Peoini (33) gets shot dead by the albanian Kruja gang, several ays later police arrest 4 albanians with the murderweapon. Police say the albanians run in Milan a pickpocketschool. 


Hotel Metropol, murdercase Stevanovic


30 August 1996 was in Hotel Metropol Zoran Stevanovic killed.


Turkey, Istanbul


In august 1996 the bosnian government awarded the Third World Relief Agency a gold medal and in september Hassanein hosted Alija Izetbegovic on a private visit to Istanbul where the bosnian president met other sudanese officials. 


Italy, Milan, murdercase?


15 September 1996 was in Milan an other young albanian killed. 


Austria, Vienna


In september 1996 police raided in Vienna the office of the Third World Relief Agency headed by onetime sudanese diplomat Elfatih Hassanein, police track 350 million dollars that went through the agency, at least half of it was used to illegally purchase weapons for the Bosnian government, the money came mainly from Saudi Arabia and other big contributors were Iran and Sudan and also contributions came from pakistan, Turkey, Brunei an Malysia. 


Murdercase Zuca


6 October 1996 was Zoran Dimitrov Zuca killed, he was a a member of the Vozovac clan.


Murdercase Suca


In november 1996 was Nebojsa Djordjevic Suca, colonel in the Serb Volunteer Guard, killed he was a friend of Arkan.


Croatia, Cepin, murdercase Zrna


At the end of 1996 James Marty Cappiau killed Ratko Zrna (a member of Ante Paraga's Croatian Party of Rights 1861) in Cepin near Osijek but Cappiau stayed free. Cappiau's wife came from this town.


Netherlands, Wageningen, restaurant Balkan, triple murdercase


1 Januari 1997 there is a newyearsday party in restaurant Balkan in Wageningen (Holland), when suddenly appear the Montenegro yugo Mihko C and Tomas V, they have a conflict with several of the party guests after possibly a ripdeal. Suddenly Mishko C (26) shoots to death Petko, whose friend Darko V also pulls out a gun and shoots at Mishko but Mishko kills also Darko V. Mishko then points his gun at the Serb Dejan S (31) a friend of the killed but his gun refuses (possibly because it is empty). Aleksandar then hits his old enemy Mishko with a bottle and Dejan can get Darko's pistol and kills Mishko. Tomas V (28) can escape. Both groups did in drugs and weapons. 14 Januari police arrest for the shootout 6 yugos: ZM (34), MM (31), TC (28), DA (28), TV (27) and IH (24), several in germany. At the end of june the Balkan murdertrial ends and Aleksandar A says that at the beginning of june there was a murderattempt at his brother by a brother of Mishko. 


Serbia, Belgrade


14 February 1997 were Rade Caldovic Centa (47) and Maja Pavic (25) killed. Pavic was the maid of honor at Arkan's wedding to ceca Raznatovic.


Murdercase Tref


Vladan Kovacevic Tref was killed 20 february 1997, he was a business associate of marko Milosevic the son of president Milosevic.


Serbia, Belgrade, Chinatown


President Slobodan Milosevic brought in 1997 an official visit to Peking. Shortly after this visit it was made known that a Chinatown would be build in Belgrade, there were almost no chinese in Belgrade then. 


Serbia, Belgrade


10 April 1997 was policechief Radovan Stojicic Badza killed in pizzeria Mama Mia. 


Bosnia, French judge Jean Louis Bruguiere


In may 1997 flew the judge to Turkey and with help of turkish police he heared from the suspects there that they worked with people stationed in Bosnia. So the judge went 18 june 1997 to Bosnia where he spoke with 2 imprisoned men. They tell him that they worked with a contactman in London and they tell him the names of the algerians Kamel Fateh and Ahmed Ressam who live in Montreal, Canada. 


Republic of Congo


From mid july 1997 to the end of september 1997 James Marty Cappiau worked as an advisor in the ministry of Security of Congo which is confirmed in a letter by Yves Marcel Ibalala a Congo colonel.


Italy


30 July 1997 the albanian Kumbaru Jemal (28) (possibly a false name) was wounded in an ambush and 7 august Jemal is murdered in a Milan hospital by 3 men. 


Discothec Ric, murdercaseGojak 


6 September 1997 was Vukasin Vule Gojak killed in discothec Ric. 


Italy


21 october 1997 in Perugia, Italy, 2 albanians get killed in a bar. 


Murdercase Kundak


24 October 1997 was Zoran Todorovic Kundak (38) killed.


Belgium, Antwerp


2 Februari 1998 Antwerp police arrest 3 under whom the yugo Djurica Djordevic (who had escaped in the summer of 1997 from Verviers prison and had helped the gangsters Lacroix and Kaplan escape). 


Netherlands, Enschede


6 Februari 1998 in Enschede the bosnian E Mujicic (31) gets shot dead at a gasstation by a fellow countryman. 14 Februari a yugo (31) was shot in a sexclub 4 times through his crotch by other yugos, the wounded man had escaped in 1994 from prison where he still had an outstanding sentence of 2 years and 10 months for a murer attempt, it was thought to have been about the prostitution racket. 


Croatia, Cepin, double murdercase, suspect Cappiau In april 1998 there was in Cepin a mysterious double murdercase in which James Marty Cappiau is a suspect, his wife came from the town, Two witnesses who testified to police were also killed shortly afterwards, one in Zagreb and the other in Frankfurt, germany.


Croatia


The Croatian Internal Affairs Ministry (MUP) gave gangster Ivan Anabak phony papers with the alias Ivan Brdanin in 1998, so that he could travel freely on BiH territory where SFOR was looking for him. Most of the information concerning Ivan Andabak can be found in the HIS (croatian Intelligence Service) archives following the 1998 intelligence investigation of the criminal group which evolved out of Tuta's Convict o's Brigade. The HIS reports describe how Andabak's group in 1998 was planning to murder a witness in the Zagreb proceedings against mladen Naletic Tuta, the founder of the convicts brigade who is now imprisoned in the Hague. The investigation was never completed, then HIS director Miroslav Tudjman was replaced by Miroslav Separovic because he got an other job. Miroslav Separovic protected Andabak in the same way as the criminals from Ahmici were protected. 


Serbia, capital Belgrade, president Milosevic, minister of Defence Bulatovic


In 1998 became Bulatovic defence minister, his nephew is the gangster Darko Asanin.


Murdercase Bulic


In 1998 was Jusuf "Jusa" Bulic killed he was a man of Arkan.


Croatia, Zagreb


Zlatko Bagaric croatic boss and friend in Frankfurt of Ljubomir Magas. In 1998 was Zagreb crimeboss Zlatko Bagaric killed in a restaurant in zagreb. 


Murdercase Darko Asanin


30 June 1998 was Darko Asanin killed in his bar Koloseum, his uncle is Pavle Bulatovic the later defence minister. 


Pale


In august 1998 was Pale's policechief Srdjan Knezevic killed.


Kragujevac


In august 1998 was the serb Slobodan Miljkovic shot dead in a nightclub by a policeman after a quarrel. Slobodan was sought by The Hague because he had been vice commander in concentrationcamp Bosanski Samac. 


Albania, capital Tirana


In september 1998 was in Tirana oppositionleader Azem Hajdari (35) shot dead with a bodyguard.


Netherlands


In october 1998 two albanians (24 and 35) are shot dead in The Hague when they play billiards and police arrest 16 januari 3 albanians in Antwerp for the murders and police had possibly arrest also some albanians earlier in Rotterdam for the murders. The same day 16 january 1999 in Alkmaar an albanian (20) is shot dead, he had arrived from Italy. 


Murdercase Stanisic


27 October 1998 was Jovica Stanisic killed. 


Kosovo, Pristina, murdercase Enver Maloku


11 January 1999 was albanian Enver Maloku shot dead in Pristina, he was close with the albanian leader Ibrahim Rugova. 


Serbia, Belgrade


11 March 1999 was police colonel Milorad Vlahovic killed, he was vice chief of the homicide squad of Belgrade. 


Murdercase Leutar


16 March 1999 was deputy Interior Minister for BiH, Jozo Leutar killed by a carbomb, his driver Zeljko Cosic and his bodyguard Ivo Rezo stay unharmed. A suspect is Andabak and also later was arrested for involvement Dominik Ilijasevic Como.


Serbia, Belgrade


11 April 1999 was journalist Slavko Curuvija (or Slavka Curuvija) killed before his appartment in Belgrade, he criticised president Slobodan Milosevic and is the director of the newspaper Dnevni Telegraf. 


Serbia, Belgrade


8 July 1999 was police chief Dragan Simic killed.


Kosovo, Orahovac


In august 1999 was warcriminal Andjelko Kolasinac arrested he was the former serbian mayor of Orahovac.


Murdercase Sijan


27 November 1999 was Zoran Sijan killed, he is the boss of Surcin.


Croatia, port of Rijeka


In december 1999 was 665 kgs of coke (send from Equador) foun in the port of Rijeka, police observe its route to the african country Gambia where the british citizen Paul Dexter Farrow picked it up 15 february 2000 with 5 gambians, they describe the role of Ivan Andabak in the smuggle.

----------


## Toro

*Nowadays 21th century*


Serbia, Belgrade, Hotel Intercontinental, murdercase Raznatovic


15 January 2000 was Zeljko "Arkan" Raznatovic (born 17 april 1952) shot dead in Belgrade Hotel Intercontinental, with him were killed his bodyguard manda (born 1956) and Dragan Gavric (born 1953). The warlord had been indicted by the UN court for war crimes of his para militairy group "Tigers" during the 1991-95 Croatian and Bosnian wars. Zoran "Skole" Urkokovic (or Uskokovic) was a suspect in the murder just like Marko Milosevic.


Serbia, Belgrade


7 February 2000 was the yugoslav Defence minister Pavle Bulatovic shot dead in a Belgrade restaurant, he is an uncle of gangster Darko Asanin. Bulatovic was born in Montenegro.


Serbia, Zemun


14 February 2000 was Mirko "Bosanac" Tomic (72) killed in Zemun. 


Serbia, Belgrade, murdercase Trlajic


25 February 2000 was Radoslav "Bata Trlaja" Trlajic killed. 


Serbia, Belgrade, Hotel Serbia, murdercase Lainovic 20 March 2000 was Branislav "Dugi" Lainovic killed Hotel Serbia in Belgrade, he was a Novi Sad businessman and former commander of the para militairy Serb Guard. He was seen as the boss of Novi Sad. He was close with the killed Arkan. 


Murdercase Canda


23 March 2000 was Zoran Davidovic Canda killed.


Serbia, Belgrade


25 April 2000 was Zivorad "Zika" Petrovic (61), director of Yugoslav airlines AT shot dead outside his Belgrade home. He and president Milosevic were born in Pozarevac


Murdercase Urkokovic


27 April 2000 was Zoran "Skole" Urkokovic (or Uskokovic) killed, he was a partner of the killed Branislav "Dugi" Lainovic.


Novi Sad


13 May 2000 was Bosko Perosevic, head of the provincial government of Yugoslavia's Vojvodina province shot dead in Novi Sad.


Montenegro, capital Podgorica 


31 May 2000 was Zoran Zugic, security adviser to montenegrin president Milo Dukanovic shot dead near his apartment in Podgorica.


Serbia, Belgrade


25 August 2000 was former president Ivan Stambolic kidnapped and killed. 


Croatia, murdercase Levar


The Hague witness Milan Levar was 29 august 2000 killed in Croatia.


Serbia, Belgrade


Djindjic made a deal with Lukovic the commander of the Red Berrets who wouldn't support Milosevic so Djinjic started to organize protest manifestations and after massive demonstrations Sloboan Milosevic had to resign in october 2000 and Djindjic became prime minister. After Slobodan Milosevic fell down his son marko fled probably to China.


Croatia, Zagreb, Bagaric clan


In november 2000 stood 17 gangsters on trial, their leader is Zlatko Bagaric and witness is their member Tomislav Marin. The indictment mentions Vjeko Slisko "croatia's king of slotmachines" and leader of a rival clan. Slisko had survived 2 ambushes by the Bagaric clan in which one innocent bystander was killed.


Croatia


In november 2000 wrote the sarajevo based Slobodna Bosno magazine that croat general Ante Roso was behind a drugssmuggling network in Croatia. Since the network branched out towards Croatia as well, the paper said, the then chief of the main croatian intelligence service, Miroslav Tudjman, ordered an investigation. The investigation stopped once the name of Milan Susak (brother of croatian defence minister Gojko Susak an ally of late croatian president Franjo Tudjman) emerged. Ivan Andabak curently in detention in a Reijka prison on suspicion of having participated in smuggling large quantities of drugs, was also mentioned. 


Croatia, Zagreb


In november 2000 also stood on trial Nevenka Tudjman, the daughter of late croatian president Franjo Tudjman, for embezzling money. 


Serbia, Belgrade


Nowadays there live about 6000 chinese in Belgrade and they had send in 2000 about 1,8 billion dollars to China. In 2001 it became known that Belgrade was used by the chnese trias to launder the money they made in Europe. 


Montenegro, capital Podgorica 


8 januari 2001 was police officer Darko Raspopovic (42) killed. 


Croatia, Zagreb


In januari 2001 the Croatian Democratic Union lost the elections and the new government was headed by prime minister Ivica Racan. 


Murdercase Markovic


In februari 2001 was Rade Markovic killed. 


Serbia, Belgrade, Zemun clan


During the war in Kosovo was Milorad Lukovic head of the special unit JSO. At the beginning of 2001 Lukovic left the JSO and fled in june 2001 to the Republika Srpska in Bosnia. He probably joined there Radovan Karadzic. 


Croatia, Zagreb, murdercase Vjeko Slisko 


22 March 2001 was Zagreb's crimeboss Vjeko Slisko "king of the gaming machines" (40) shot and killed by the belgium assassin with a croatian passport James Marty Cappiau, the assassin Cappiau was shot and killed by the bodyguard of Slisko. Slisko had started as a gangster in Frankfurt, Germany. Cappiau was buried in Amsterdam where his wife lives and Ante Roso send flowers. Cappiau had ties with the generals Skender and Filipovic in whose unit (the First Croatian Guard also known as Tudjman's Pretorian Guard) Cappiau used to serve.


Serbia, Belgrade


10 june 2002 was serbian interior ministry official and former Belgrade policechief Bosko Buha shot dead as he left a Belgrade restaurant.


Serbia, Belgrade


27 november 2002 was Nenad Batocanin, a high ranking officer of the Federal Interior Ministry shot dead in Central Belgrade.


Serbia, Belgrade, Zemun clan


In december 2002 met Zemun bosses Milan Lukovic and Dusan Spasojevic with former yuguslavia's president Vojislav Kostunica's advisors lieutenant general Aco Tomic (for defence) and Rade Bulatovic (for security) who make plans.


Croatia, Zagreb


24 January 2003 was Marko Slisko killed, he is the brother of the killed Vjeko Slisko. 


Serbia, Belgrade


12 March 2003 was serbian prime minister Zoran Dindjic shot dead outside the main government building in Belgrade. Zoran Dindjic was followe up by Zoran Zivkovic. 


Serbia, Belgrade, Zemun clan


15 March 2003 was Mladjan Micic arrested for the murder of Djindjic.


Serbia, Belgrade


24 march 2003 was Zvezdan Jovanovic arrested with sasa Pejakovic, he was a member of the Red Berrets and was suspected of shooting Dindjic, the order probably he got from Milorad Lukovic a former commander of the Red Berrets and now the leaer of the Zemun clan. 


USA, New York


25 March 2003 was the former bosnian minister of foreign affairs and ambassador with the UN Mohammed Sacirbey in New York arrested for fraud of funds.


Serbia, Belgrade


27 march 2003 police kill Dusan Spasojevic (35) and Mile Lukovic (34), leaders of the Zemun clan. Mile Lukovic is not related to Zemun boss Milorad Lukovic.

----------

